# Metallhintergrund



## mcphilli (21. September 2002)

hallo leutz,
wisst ihr wie man einen metallhintergrund auf ein intenetseite bekommt? für hintergünde macht man ja normalerweise ein kleines bild und dann wird daraus ein hintergrund. nur wenn ich das bild 







als hintergrund einfüge kommt sowas hier raus. ich möchte aber, dass das eine fläche ist. wie bekommt man soetwas hin?
ich bedanke mich für eure hilfe schon einmal im voraus.

mfg
mcphilli


----------



## X-trOn (21. September 2002)

Is eigentlich ganz einfach

Um einen Hintergrund aus einem kleine bild zu erstellen muss das bild einheitlich sein --> überall gleich schraffiert bei metall zB

Allerdings gibt es ja auch schachbrett artig geschliffene alu Tanks (im Weinkeller oder so) mach halt ein helles und ein dunkles und fertig oder alles einheitlich

Greatz
X-trOn

Sorry für den unverständlichen Satzbau aber es is schon spät und ich naja ......


----------



## Locke (22. September 2002)

Link


----------



## _voodoo (22. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Locke _
> *Link *



die methode ist sehr gut, gleich mal testen


----------

